# quick question



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My two have been eating elk and venny for quite awhile. Not done the best, but that is probably due to me getting the measurements not quite right. So how does this sound? 

Tonight I am introducing turkey necks. So how does this ound for their weights and the weights of what I want to give them?

Nadia 72lbs- 8oz turkey neck(RMB), 8oz elk roast(MM)
Zisso 60lbs- 6.5oz " " & about 7 oz of the elk(MM)

I omit the OM because I use it to make their treats.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Forgot to say that I want to give them some cottage cheese too. any input as to how much?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The amounts seem fine, but is your OM cooked in your treats? If so - cooking kills a lot of the nutrients in the organs. To be sure the dogs are getting what they need, be sure you feed them raw OM.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

ok thanks!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Total should be 2-3% per day of the dog's body weight, unless they are canine athletes which are burning up a lot of calories. I don't mix up RMBs and MM, but serve them as separate meals. Be careful not to overdo organ meat - it should not exceed 5% of the total.....

You need to feed a variety of different meats - are you only feeding game? If so you need to add a bunch of other things to ensure that your dogs are getting plenty of different nutrients - in addition to game, I feed beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, pork, beef heart, tripe, gizzards, liver and kidney. Raw egg every day, cottage cheese, pureed veggies, and plain yogurt a couple of times a week. For RMBs I use chicken wings, chicken backs, chicken or turkey frames, pork necks, turkey necks, duck necks, lamb riblet bones. Supplements 3 times a week, salmon oil and Vit E daily.

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd omit the cottage cheese for now since your pups had some digestive issues in the past. If they have any more (issues) after you feed the turkey necks, you won't know if it is the cottage cheese or the turkey.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Those ratios look about right to me. I think adding raw OM would be a good idea but it's up to you as to whether or not you want to add any supplements, cottage cheese, yogurt, veggies, etc. based on your own research and what you think your dogs need.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Good input everyone. MSpiker, you are right about the issues in the past so I did omit the cottage cheese to watch and see what the results are with the turkey necks.

Anja1Blue-I feed kibble in the morning and am just trying them out on raw at night but have had some issues with their GI's. They have vomoited, had puddin poo, etc. I am just checkin it out and thought I would give the turkey necks a try for Nadi's B Day









JerzeyGSD, thank you







For now I need to add just one protein at a time and watch them closely for the same reasons above. They will be getting OM if I can successfully get them on raw for their evening meal. I was about to throw in the towel last week!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

OM??? MM??? I have figured out he RMB = Raw meaty bone right?


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

right, just found it OM =organ meat and MM = Muscle meat

:-D


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep us updated and let us know how it goes with the turkey neck.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OK Zisso, thanks for the clarification, I thought you were on an all raw program..... dogs can have an upset GI when first introduced to raw, it just takes some a bit longer than others to adapt. I still would try something other than the same protein all the time - even when you are still feeding kibble variety is important. You could also try adding a digestive enzyme to the kibble meal - kibble takes a very long time to digest, you want it out of the way when the next meal arrives. You can also add some probiotic powder to help settle their GI tract - my dogs don't have any tummy problems but I add it anyway from time to time, it's good to keep the flora in the gut healthy. Until your guys are comfortable you can add it every day.

Here are a couple of websites which are excellent resources for raw feeding, and where I found the info to get started - http://www.b-naturals.com
(check the Newsletters and Recipes section) and http://www.dogaware.com

Scroll down to the raw feeding section. And good luck - once you have been doing it for a while it gets easier, it is a bit daunting at first! I hope that ultimately you will feel comfortable enough to ditch the kibble entirely..... Happy Birthday to your girl, I hope she enjoyed her treat!

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Susan










It will be a bit before I know the morning results of the turkey neck ..it is still too dark to see..LOL..but I have my fingers crossed they did well with it. 

I do give them human grade Acidophilous and I also give them Slippery Elm to help coat the tummies. I give that to them even when they are on strictly kibble. It does help firm up their poop. It was a hoot watching Z with the turkey necks last night! He didn't know what to think. Nadi I believe has had them before while in rescue, so she chowed without hesitation.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just came in from scooping and all is well





















This is fantastic for us as it means I am more encouraged to continue the raw feeding. 

Off to look at variety they might do well on.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's great!! Maybe turkey neck should be your staple RMB for right now. What RMB were you feeding before?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hooray! It's always a relief when you have success. My two guys are pulling for your two as well..... do check out the websites if you can - there's a lot of good info there, and b-naturals actually has recipes where you can mix raw and kibble together at the same time (you just add the digestive enzyme to break down the kibble.)

So pleased things have improved - you have beautiful dogs!

_____________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Jerzey-Prior to this I was feeding venny legs. I now think that I should have been giving those as recreational rather than the staple RMB. I also think that I am getting confused on what to feed and how. For instance, do you feed the RMB, MM, & OM all at the same time? 

This stuff is really making my head spin...LOL. I still don't have a good solid source to get it all either, so can't go really RAW. Can't afford supermarket prices all the time. 

Susan, thanks! Maybe the b-naturals idea would be better for us since I don't have a solid source, and since they do have such sensitive GI's. Gosh this is tough...LOL Later yesterday each dog had some softer poops but nothing to stress about really as it is pretty normal for them. I just hope for one day to get the perfect poop on a regular basis!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I feed RMB's, MM and OM in the same meal. 

If you are serious about this...then I would start calling these places to see if they sell to the public (and if they don't ask if they know some place that does):

http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypResults.py?&cit...at=ClkByndLower


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks for the links! Will do


----------

